# Lung Hits, getting used to ?



## MunG (1/6/15)

Hey guys, not sure if this is the right place,

After now going in to my 4th week non smoker i am really getting in to this,
So my problem is, its really hard to mouth to lung hits.

I am using high vg around 80\20 and subtank mini. At around 18 to 20 watt on the 1.2 ohm and 6mg nic

The flavour is amazing but its choking me, is it something youn getnused to ?
Once i can get this down i am looking really forward in building thre rta.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## deepest (1/6/15)

Have you tried dropping you wattage a little. Will make the vape a little cooler. I personally find around 15w good for most juices on the subtank 1.2ohm coils.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MunG (1/6/15)

I have, i also have the nautilus mini that can do it in that range.


----------



## Jakey (1/6/15)

I never found the subtank mini to be a comfortable mouth to lung atty at all. Used itnpurely for lung hits, the nauti mini was my go-to tank for mouth to lung hits. I could do lung hits on the subtank at 25-30 watts easily but choked up with mouth to lung hits even at lower wattage. So from my side.... No....... I could never get used to mouth to lung on the subtank

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MunG (1/6/15)

i think i posted with the wrong wording, what i meant to say, is just straight lung hits.

Mouth to lung is no problem, the problem is just straight up lung hits.


----------



## free3dom (1/6/15)

Lung hits require some time for your body to get used to. Some flavours are a bit more harsh than others so that may be a factor as well 

But just stick with it for a while and it should feel very natural. The problem then is that lung hits may just not give you the kind of vape you are looking for - and that is perfectly fine. I still prefer mouth-to-lung vaping, but I mix it up with lung hits inbetween

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## MunG (1/6/15)

Yeah i also like mixing it up on my diffrent tanks, especially wen people start running to your car with a fireextinguisher is pretty funny.

Thanks again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huffnpuff (1/6/15)

The easiest way for lung hitting on more restrictive atties is to vape with an open mouth on the drip tip so that air from the mouth mixes with the vapour from the driptip and close the lips according the draw speed and desired heat. Sounds funny but it's more natural feeling than relying purely on an atty's airflow. Start with a lower wattage and you mouth open enough for a normal air inhale and work from there. It's a very flexible method and you'll get the hang of it quite quick. I use this technique often whenever I want a solid hit off my smaller mouth to lung atties or narrow-bore driptips. Just be careful on overdoing it on smaller tank atties as longer/harder hits can cause flooding/gurgling, but this can be easily controlled by the vacuum you're creating via the drawspeed and mouth-gap next to the driptip

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## MunG (2/6/15)

Hey Guys,

I got it down, wow the vapor, cod dammn!!!!
I like it that way.

So i am using 18watt on the subtank mini and the 1.2 ohm coil.

Very nice

Thanks fir the advice everyone !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Puff&Pass (2/6/15)

There is a few ways to go about with lung hits...you do need a lot of air....to cool the vapour....subtanks run fairly hot as the air hole is right beneath the coil running througha confined channel....I agree with deepest to leak a little are in on the side of your mouth on the driptip....or you can get a longer driptip aswell. I must say I choke on 6mg aswell can only take small hits cuz I've been on 1MG for a month.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MunG (2/6/15)

So far so good.

6mg is not a problem.
With the 1.2 coil its cool stil, i might find the 0.5 a bit warmer, athoug it doesnt bother me, i do think its the 
Old ways of the analog holding me back.

Thanks for the tips

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (3/6/15)

Hi @MunG

Everyone is different. I know some people who only vape mouth to lung (like an analog cigarette) while others only vape using direct lung hits. There is no best way. Its what you prefer.

I know what you mean about the feeling of choking when doing a lung hit

A lot depends on the juice. Not only the mg strength, but also the flavour itself. Some flavours one prefers in lung hit mode, while others are not great. Also the device plays a massive role and the power you are using.

If it helps, let me give you my experiences.
I was always a mouth to lung vaper. But thanks to @Alex, he has tried very hard to "convert me" to direct lung hits. I am now doing about 50% of my vaping in lung hit mode.

In the mornings, i dont want anything intense, so i start with my Evod1 in mouth to lung mode. Using 18mg juice.

Later in the morning, at about 11am i am usually needing something more. So i do "restrictive lung hits" on my Lemo1 with about 12mg juice. Its a tighter lung hit because the Lemo1 does not have very wide open airflow. So the draws are very long and "laid back". Its DIY juice, so it varies from about 9mg to 12mg.

For the rest of the day I take toots on various devices, always mixing it up:
- the restrictive lung hit on the Lemo1 at 12mg
- a full wide open airflow lung hit on the Reo/Nuppin with about 9mg
- and flavour concentrated mouth to lung hits on the Reo/RM2 with 18mg

I find the variety helps to keep me interested and it keeps my taste buds alert

Let us know how it goes...

Reactions: Like 3


----------

